# MPEG4 in D.C. area



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

Contacted CS for D* today about upgrade to H20 for MPEG4 and 5 LNB dish. CS kept putting me on hold while they researched what was available in my area. Informed me that there was no D* sponsered upgrade available but that I could purchase new H20 rcvr at BB and contact installation dept. for install. After correcting CS and pointing out that I had just subscribed to D* 6 weeks ago with H10 (dropped E* because of service and installation issues when upgrading to HD) and found out about H20 thru forum and local BB. Transferred me to Technical dept to find out about D* offers available to me. Explain all over again to Tech dept who informs me that I must talk to installation dept. Transfered again and put on hold. Installation rep says that I will have to buy H20 and pay $99 for 5LNB install. I ask to speak to a supervisior. Supervisor straightens everything out and says that they will swap my H10 for the H20 and waive the $99 install charge since I was a new customer who did not get the newest rcvr available to rcv local HD. After trying for several minutes to schedule installation date on her computer I was informed that I would have to call back on 12/8 rollout date. Meanwhile they have noted on my account all the previous concessions. Said that all the confusion stems from Corporate not informing CS agents of new hardware,etc.

Bottom line is to be knowledgeable and persistent. Don't take 1st NO as the definative answer. I will post after my call on the 8th to schedule swap to update.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Similar story here, but in defense of the CSR DirecTV team, I learned that their system will not allow you to order the H20 until 12/8 which is the official launch date. They noted my account and I'll call on Thursday morning to schedule the install. 

I heard some local contractors do not have the dish in stock yet... I called the local contractor office to me and they do have the new 5 satellite dish, so I shouldbe good to go. You might want to find out who your local installer is and see if they have any of the new dish in stock! :grin:


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Redskin9

First, welcome on board.

I am also in the DC area... You might want to check out this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48735

Just my opinion, but this install appears to be a lot more difficult than in the past. I am going to wait so that the installer is not "learning" on my house.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I'm quite aware of the learning curve issue associated with new technology but feel confident that the local D* support (I believe they are called Advanced Technologies) will be able to handle it. The D* installation supervisor I spoke to said that the same company that did my install will be providing the MPEG 4 / 5 LNB upgrade when we can get it scheduled. It was refreshing to see someone in a "DIRECTV" logo van show up as opposed to 2 guys in a rust bucket with a ladder strapped on the roof  

It has been my experience that many of the subs that D* and E* use barely know what they are doing with the basic systems let alone advance technologies. I'll post after my upgrade disclose if I was correct.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

There is a half hour video on D* (I think on 592) about the install. Keep us posted on your experiences.

My last installer was just one guy in a rust bucket and he had to borrow a ladder.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I'm quite aware of the learning curve issue associated with new technology but feel confident that the local D* support (I believe they are called Advanced Technologies) will be able to handle it. The D* installation supervisor I spoke to said that the same company that did my install will be providing the MPEG 4 / 5 LNB upgrade when we can get it scheduled. It was refreshing to see someone in a "DIRECTV" logo van show up as opposed to 2 guys in a rust bucket with a ladder strapped on the roof
> 
> It has been my experience that many of the subs that D* and E* use barely know what they are doing with the basic systems let alone advance technologies. I'll post after my upgrade disclose if I was correct.


Advanced Technologies was the name of the installer that D* gave me. I actually had an appointment this past Sat. An hour before they were supposed to show they called and said that can't come becaus they don't have the 5-lnb. D* hadn't sent them any. D* cancelled the order and I have to reschedule. So I'll be calling like everybody else tomorrow. This is going to get interesting.

I'm getting the 5-lnb, H20, and 6x8 at no cost. Also 6-months Showtime, a $10 month credit for a year and I'm keeping my HR10-250 and selling the 3-lnb and old 5x8 switch.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

Check this out!!!!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48910


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

linger said:


> Check this out!!!!
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48910


Congratulations. I seriously considered taking a stab at it myself. But, I'm getting the dish, H20, and 6x8 for free and no install fee. I can wait a couple of weeks. I have locals w/ Cox. It kinda came with the internet access. 
How's the picture?


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

The picture is great!!! I have Adelphia HD (which I am dropping tomorrow not that I get my locals from D* in HD) and the picture from D* is much better with no pixelation! The only thing that I don't like is when you change the channel to one of the MPEG4 channels, it takes the receiver a second or two longer than normal to actually tune the channel and and display a picture.


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

Could you go into your installation screen and do a test

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=482447&postcount=14

This is what I am getting when I do a test. I probably should have tried to do the instllation myself vs leaving the installer do it. Anyhow, I just want to see if the satellite I am not getting is even need it. I can see all my channels including Local HD just fine.

Thanks,

Victor


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I have almost the exact same, but I do not have sat 72.5 or 95. What do those sats get you???

101 ok
119 ok
110 ok
99 (network 10) failed
99 (network 11) failed
103 (network 14) ok
103 (network 15) failed
turner ok


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

I am sure those 2 aren't needed at all. For some reason the installer chose the 2 satellites when he was going through the installation process. It seems that if you don't pick either one of those 2, then you have to choose a multi-switch... In my case he didn't use one because my installation didn't really require one. What did you choose on the multi-switch screen.

Victor


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Alrighty..... I have a 2nd schedule appointment for the 15th between 8-12. 1-h20, 1-5-LNB, 1- 6x8 multiswitch at no cost I keep existing equipment. We shall see.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Alrighty..... I have a 2nd schedule appointment for the 15th between 8-12. 1-h20, 1-5-LNB, 1- 6x8 multiswitch at no cost I keep existing equipment. We shall see.


Just spent the best part of an hour on the phone with D* again about upgrade.Installation support was unable to get to the screen to allow them to place order for H20 and 5 LNB. Transferred to Technical support who was able to place order but couldn't change the preassigned installation date of 12/15 that appeared . After multiple holds and conferring with his supervisor I was told that they were experiencing some computer snags because of updates that were going on in the system. They have my preferred dates and are supposed to call me to confirm when they get it changed. I also have direct line to tier 2 tech support to contact to check if we don't cross paths in the next couple of hours.
I guess that this is progress. We'll see.

Is it just me or should D* maybe schedule updates to occur during less busy time periods ???


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Just spent the best part of an hour on the phone with D* again about upgrade.Installation support was unable to get to the screen to allow them to place order for H20 and 5 LNB. Transferred to Technical support who was able to place order but couldn't change the preassigned installation date of 12/15 that appeared . After multiple holds and conferring with his supervisor I was told that they were experiencing some computer snags because of updates that were going on in the system. They have my preferred dates and are supposed to call me to confirm when they get it changed. I also have direct line to tier 2 tech support to contact to check if we don't cross paths in the next couple of hours.
> I guess that this is progress. We'll see.
> 
> Is it just me or should D* maybe schedule updates to occur during less busy time periods ???


That beast is so big, there probably isn't a "less busy time". It looks like we're scheduled for the same day. What's that # by the way?


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

FYI

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=416865&postcount=10

I guess the installer did do a good job after all  I am getting a 86 signal on my H20 which seems to be pretty good if you compare it to what other people are getting.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> That beast is so big, there probably isn't a "less busy time". It looks like we're scheduled for the same day. What's that # by the way?


Tier 2 Tech Support - 800-695-9251.

Just called to check on my upgrade date change and they were no help, transferred me to Installation support. They were unable to find any of my info thru order #,phone # or account #, asked to speak to a supervisor. Super explained that order was "frozen" 24-48 before they could access it to request change of date. I submitted my preference of 12/17 a.m. appt. and they will attempt that for me when order is "unfrozen" and will call to confirm or try another date/time. Another 20 minutes of phone time wasted.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Tier 2 Tech Support - 800-695-9251.
> 
> Just called to check on my upgrade date change and they were no help, transferred me to Installation support. They were unable to find any of my info thru order #,phone # or account #, asked to speak to a supervisor. Super explained that order was "frozen" 24-48 before they could access it to request change of date. I submitted my preference of 12/17 a.m. appt. and they will attempt that for me when order is "unfrozen" and will call to confirm or try another date/time. Another 20 minutes of phone time wasted.


Yeah. It's a painful process. But we should now this for any new technology rollout. When you live on the edge, these pain in the arse isues occur.  I'm not trying to belittle or anything, that's just what i tell myself so I don't get to worked up over it. I don't have that number. When I get home I'll post a couple of numbers that I have had success with. I actually have the "installation/Scheduling" direct 800#

BTW i called this a.m. at 7:15 to try and get in early. The 15th a.m was as soon as it was happening.


----------



## MeadMkr (Apr 2, 2003)

All this work for only 4 of the local chnanels are listed for HD ( 4,5,7,9) - why not UPN and WB? Even though reception is spotty I can at least get 7 & 9 OTA and really don't care about the others yet...

Is all the hassel for 4 more HD really worth the upgrade ?


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

MeadMkr said:


> All this work for only 4 of the local chnanels are listed for HD ( 4,5,7,9) - why not UPN and WB? Even though reception is spotty I can at least get 7 & 9 OTA and really don't care about the others yet...
> 
> Is all the hassel for 4 more HD really worth the upgrade ?


I also get local OTA but have issues with the woods between me and the broadcast stations. Everything ok until wind causes major swaying of the trees or they leaf out in the spring. Besides which there are reported to be about 150 HD channels on the way in 2006. If it's available YES I want it to maximize my investment in HD. As I previously stated the learning curve is high right now but should improve down the road. Be persistent.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Tier 2 Tech Support - 800-695-9251.


The number given to me for scheduling, confirmation and such is

888-355-7530

Until this a.m. they answered within like 2 minutes. Of course now the hold times are longer.

10 minutes later: Hung the phone to confirm my install for the 15th. I wanted to make sure it got into the system before the "upgrade" that caused alot of problems yesterday. And the saga continues......


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

As far as I know the D* had it's first problems with DC HD locals. Today at about 4pm, WTTG Fox from DC had a technical difficulties message on the screen. The SD version of the channel was still coming through fine. I checked Adelphia real quick, and WTTG HD was still working fine, so it was an isolated D* problem.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi, i read your post about your install and would appreciate some info. I have also had soe really bad experiences with DTV installers. when I first got my DTV installed I had to go thru eight seperate installers, no joke. Each one would come and leave with a different excuse. I later found out that they just didn't want to do the job becdaue of all the wiring involved. I can't imagine how much biz DTV loses because of these guys.

My question is who was it that you had do your upgarde, the name of the company. I also live in the DC metro area and may soon upgrade but I don't want to deal with the idiot installers. I don't even know if you can request a specific company but I would like to try. Everytime I see a DTV cmmercial with a van with the DTV logo driving up and a smiling tech with a DTV uniform on I laugh. I wish that was true. thanks for the ifno.


----------



## WMSDSS (Mar 28, 2003)

Just called for by install set for 12/22/05. After being transfered to a supv., Waived the install/ equipment H20, credited $199.00 to my account. now i pay $49.00 one time., They will not get my existing equipment. Hope everything goes well they will only have to install the dish and give new receiver I already have 4 x 8 multiswitch


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

WMSDSS said:


> Just called for by install set for 12/22/05. After being transfered to a supv., Waived the install/ equipment H20, credited $199.00 to my account. now i pay $49.00 one time., They will not get my existing equipment. Hope everything goes well they will only have to install the dish and give new receiver I already have 4 x 8 multiswitch


Check that 4x8 switch and make sure it meets the new specs for the satellites. Someone can confirm for sure, but the new switch needs to have a range of 250MHz to 2150MHz to pick up all 5 sats. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. Don't want to mislead anyone.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

A new 6x8 multiswitch is required. Make sure the installer knows to bring it to replaces the 4x8.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

My install is fir this thursday A.M. The multi-switch has actually been my biggest concern. I've called the contractors once and I will be calling again Tuesday to confirm they are bring it. The switch is item that can be easily overlooked. Without, the upgrade is almost useless.


----------



## WMSDSS (Mar 28, 2003)

Correction. I have a 5x8 multi switch. The Dish comes with one built in?


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Tier 2 Tech Support - 800-695-9251.
> 
> Just called to check on my upgrade date change and they were no help, transferred me to Installation support. They were unable to find any of my info thru order #,phone # or account #, asked to speak to a supervisor. Super explained that order was "frozen" 24-48 before they could access it to request change of date. I submitted my preference of 12/17 a.m. appt. and they will attempt that for me when order is "unfrozen" and will call to confirm or try another date/time. Another 20 minutes of phone time wasted.


*Newest developments for my upgrade.*

Contacted D* installation support on 12/11 after not hearing back from anyone. Asked to confirm my upgrade status and date for this to happen.

*Suprise !!!* There was no date assigned , but they did have all they other info about equipment and no charges. I am now scheduled for 1/7/06 at my request.

Called D* today to confirm all info again based on past experiences. Still scheduled for 1/7. Confirmed that MASTEC - Advanced Technologies 1-877-889-7880 will do the upgrade. Contact MASTEC to confirm and inform them to note on ticket that I currently have a pole mount and to make sure tech has materials in case there is a issue with line of sight for new dish/satellites. They noted and gave me # to dispatch to confirm (540-545-8815). Dispatch had all info noted on the job #.

This is getting stranger all the time in dealing with D*. Hopefully all I have to worry about is the weather on that date. Stay tuned.

"If it weren't for bad luck I"d have no luck at all."


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

WMSDSS said:


> Correction. I have a 5x8 multi switch. The Dish comes with one built in?


The AT9 has a built in 4 output multiswitch as does the Phase III. Your 5x8 will need to be replaced by the Zinwell WB68 6x8. If you are using the 5x8 to diplex an antenna into the mix, you won't be able to do that any more.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9,

The same company is coming to my house on the 15th. I'll let you know how it goes. My pole mount (gound) is ready to, got all the cabling in place. Just waiting for the equipment. I'd take a stab at doing myself like I have the past 10 years. However, next to time pent, this is a free upgrade for me. $0.00.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I'm scheduled for the 19th. Quick question about all these posts about multi-switches, etc.

My current setup has 4 lines coming into the basement from the Dish. I assume there is something attached to the dish that distributes the signal into 4 lines.

In my basement, the 4 lines arrive at what I believe is a multiswitch. It takes the 4 lines coming from the satellite and splits them into 8 lines. There is an AC adapter plugged into it, so it's powered in some way.

I send 6 of the lines to 3 existing TIVO DVRs. That leaves me with 2 available lines, of which I have run one to my new H20 that I purchased last week. Everything so far is going well. 

My question is what will need to change? When you all talk about the Zinwell WB68 6x8, what does this replace? The thing attached to my satellite outside, or my multiswitch in my basement?

I need to be sure that I know what they need to replace and if it's going to ultimately impact my 8 feeds going through my house.

Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

rrbhokies said:


> I'm scheduled for the 19th. Quick question about all these posts about multi-switches, etc.
> 
> My current setup has 4 lines coming into the basement from the Dish. I assume there is something attached to the dish that distributes the signal into 4 lines.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need the Zinwell WB68 or equal to recieve HD locals from D* over the satellite. If you get the locals with an OTA, then you should not need it. The older 5x8 switches to not cover all of the signal ranges needed coming from the 5 different satellites (MPEG4). It should replace the switch in the basement.


----------



## drewnbrew (Feb 8, 2005)

in DC.

long time forum browser, though this may be my first or second post!!.. anyway, contacted D* today and got a supervisor on the phone after about 30 minutes of bargaining and holding.. I figured I'd give complaining about a few things a try... ie. Superfan, being a long time customer, and the whole swap thing.. well, right off the bat she gave me 6 months of the HD package for free, tacked on a $5 dollar discount for the next 6 months on my total bill, and took away the shipping.. only drawback is she's taking my sammy 360.. oh well! Install date is Dec. 26th.. can't wait... now, to the meat of the post... 

Can anyone recommend a HDMI cable to run from the H20 to a Sammy HLP-4663? 
I see varying prices in the cables from $15-105 and am unsure whether to go cheap or expensive... any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.. 

thanks all.. i can always count on this forums members for a great answer...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

drewnbrew said:


> only drawback is she's taking my sammy 360.. oh well!


You shouldn't have to give up your existing reciever. I'm not and several other existng HD customers aren't as well.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Yes, you need the Zinwell WB68 or equal to recieve HD locals from D* over the satellite. If you get the locals with an OTA, then you should not need it. The older 5x8 switches to not cover all of the signal ranges needed coming from the 5 different satellites (MPEG4). It should replace the switch in the basement.


OK, how about this? Can I still use my existing 5x8 switch and run 3 lines from satellite and split them into 6 lines for my Directv TIVOS, and then run the 4th line from the satellite directly to my H20 receiver? Will that work?

I guess my big question is can you use the older 5x8 switches with the new Dish at all, or do you absolutely have to replace it with the Zinwell?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rrbhokies said:


> OK, how about this? Can I still use my existing 5x8 switch and run 3 lines from satellite and split them into 6 lines for my Directv TIVOS, and then run the 4th line from the satellite directly to my H20 receiver? Will that work?
> 
> I guess my big question is can you use the older 5x8 switches with the new Dish at all, or do you absolutely have to replace it with the Zinwell?


If you are very lucky, you might be able to use an existing 5x8 for a short time. All depends on if the switch works well enough in the first set of frequency ranges that D* uses.

On the other hand, when D* installs a new 5lnb dish, they bring the new switch. It uses 4 lines just like the 3lnb setup. So let them go ahead and make sure they put one in.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## WMSDSS (Mar 28, 2003)

My neighbor got a 5LNB install today. I went over to talk to him and the installers seeing as though I have a install set for a week from now. Any way, they did monut the dish on the roof which was my concern because thats were my phaseIII is and I heard that it might be to heavy but it looks like that will be ok.

My neighbors install was a upgrade from a dual LNB. He added just the H20 and, additional standard receiver looks great all works well except the bedroom which was fine until this install. The installer could not get it to work with the 5LNB. When he reconnected it to the 2LNB he says it still did not work. My neighbor says that it was working with the 2LNB before they started the upgrade. It was snowing in the area so the installer said he would come back within the next 2 days to correct/trouble shoot the problem. I asked if he installed the 6x8 multi switch. The installer said he did not need it since it was only a 3rm install. Well I'm going to be on it if they are the ones that come for my install. 
The installer commended my neighbor on his local reception and said that he would not have needed the 5LNB for the locals if he had the phaseIII dish just the H20. I brought off on this since I have the phaseIII/OTA and the HD receiver that interacts with it and rushed to BB and picked up the H20 w/$200.00 rebate and swap out one of my receivers. Needles to say I am not getting the locals, other HD content is fine through the phaseIII by it self I had to split the OTA to get it HD locals.
Questions: whats up with my neighbors standard receiver ( the H20 and another standard are fine)? and Is their any way to get locals with out the 5LNB or OTA with the H20 and just the PhaseIII?
Oh yeah if I get these installers I'll be on them.


----------



## WMSDSS (Mar 28, 2003)

Found the answer to my second question. No you can't get locals with just the phaseIII. I hooked up my OTA to my H20 and now I get HD locals and the MEPG4 local line up for my zip. Have'nt heard from neighbors dilema.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Alrighty..... I have a 2nd schedule appointment for the 15th between 8-12. 1-h20, 1-5-LNB, 1- 6x8 multiswitch at no cost I keep existing equipment. We shall see.


Haven't heard about your upgrade and how it went on 15th. What's the story ?

By the way, HAIL SKINS !!!!


----------



## WMSDSS (Mar 28, 2003)

Install was done today. Less than an hour and all is well. Can't stand this remote!


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I had my install on the 19th in Stafford. Everything went really well. The only thing was that the installer talked me into mounting the new dish on a pole in the ground instead of attached to the roof. The installer said there are concerns about the weight of the new dish and being structurally sound mounted on the roof. Therefore, it cost me another $85 to have them dig a hole, mount it on a pole and cement it in. No biggie, but wondering if it really needed to be done this way.

Otherwise, the installation was great. They replaced my existing multiswitch in the basement with a Zinwell for no charge. The HD Locals look great!! When I first used the box, NBC4 was having audio problems, but that cleared up after a while, and haven't happened since. Monday Night Football on ABC was absolutely beautiful to watch in HD!!! I kept switching back and forth with the SD feed, and couldn't believe what I've been missing. The icing on the cake? Even my wife could notice the difference!!! She never notices things like that!!

I was told that the the HD Locals are included free with the Locals package. You do not need the HD Package to get the HD Locals. Therefore, once my 3 free months of the HD Package finishes, I think I'm just going to drop it. There isn't enough there to justify keeping it. Heck, even the HD ESPN channel only broadcasts half of their programming in HD.

One last thing. The installer said that because of the size and configuration of the dish, there should be less problems with dropouts due to clouds and rain. He said that this dish should be able to get through most storms. Only snow and ice would continue to be problems. Does anyone know if he was just blowing smoke, or will the new dish do a better job of keeping a signal in bad weather?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rrbhokies said:


> I had my install on the 19th in Stafford. Everything went really well. The only thing was that the installer talked me into mounting the new dish on a pole in the ground instead of attached to the roof. The installer said there are concerns about the weight of the new dish and being structurally sound mounted on the roof. Therefore, it cost me another $85 to have them dig a hole, mount it on a pole and cement it in. No biggie, but wondering if it really needed to be done this way.
> 
> One last thing. The installer said that because of the size and configuration of the dish, there should be less problems with dropouts due to clouds and rain. He said that this dish should be able to get through most storms. Only snow and ice would continue to be problems. Does anyone know if he was just blowing smoke, or will the new dish do a better job of keeping a signal in bad weather?


Ah, the successful upsell. Yeah there are lots of installers pushing the pole in the ground mount. The good news is its easier to clean snow off that way. I'm not a big fan of putting holes in my roof anyway, but I think mine will be a wall mount replacing the current 3lnb.

The installer was correct about rainfade. The new Ka frequencies are very susceptible to rainfade, so the bigger dish and very precise alignment procedure seem to do a better job overall with rain. So if he aligned the dish correctly, you should be in great shape.

Merry Christmas!
Tom


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

Good luck with MASTEC!
I will never let one of their techs near my equipment again. You better watch them closely and I hope you have a better experience with them than I did.
From my experience MASTEC is terrible.



redskin9 said:


> *Newest developments for my upgrade.*
> 
> Contacted D* installation support on 12/11 after not hearing back from anyone. Asked to confirm my upgrade status and date for this to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## signal34 (Dec 31, 2005)

From redskin9:


> Haven't heard about your upgrade and how it went on 15th. What's the story ?


HDTVsportsfan -- I am getting the new installation Jan 9 by Mastec, so I too am very eager to hear how your installation went.

_____________

From aaronwt:


> From my experience MASTEC is terrible.


Could you elaborate on your problems? I would like to know what I need to watch out for. If it's anything like my last installer, they stepped through my ceiling and left without telling me. An hour later I found the gaping hole in my ceiling...


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

MeadMkr said:


> All this work for only 4 of the local chnanels are listed for HD ( 4,5,7,9) - why not UPN and WB? Even though reception is spotty I can at least get 7 & 9 OTA and really don't care about the others yet...
> 
> Is all the hassel for 4 more HD really worth the upgrade ?


I agree, I don't think all this pain is worth it right now. Especially if you were getting the HD locals using an OTA. I think it will be worth it once they start adding more national HD channels which I assume will be in MPEG4 so you will slowly get more channels and I guess you have gotten all the pain and frustration out of the way. Then again i don't even know how many new national HD channels they will be adding, maybe 2 or 3 in 2006, but is that even worth it, espeically if they're channels you don't even watch. This HD expansion plan is going to take several years and I think by 2007 it will definitely be worth it to upgrade. By then I'm hoping HD locals will include more then just the major 4 metworks and by then there might be 10 or 15 more naitonal HD channels. I think expanding HD locals into more markets is the primary concern so I don't think you should be in a rush right now.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

MASTEC IS ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE!!!! There is no tellin how many customers DTV has lost. But it is really there fault for having such a poor installation setup using these crappy installers, my experience with MASTEC…

When I first became a DTV subscriber a few years ago, I had to go thru the pains of an installation. The first installer showed up with his pregnant wife and he looked like he was 17 years old and had no idea what he was doing. So after figuring out he didn’t know what he was doing, I asked him to leave and I’ll reschedule. The second installers that came and they didn’t seem to have any clue either. They actually took a very small bucket, filled it with a bit of cement, stuck in a large pole, and attached the dish. I had no idea they had done this until a few minutes after they left, my signal went to zero and I couldn’t believe it. I went upstairs to the roof (live in an apartment building) and the dish was on the ground and the LNB was broken. So I had to call them all pissed off and they sent out another guy who basically put on another dish and piled some brick on top of the bucket. This lastest for about a day. So I ended up hiring someone myself and getting them to do the installation. I couldn’t drill so I had to use one of those metal frames that sits on the ground wth some cinder blocks on top of it. The installation cost me 200 bucks total but it was absolutely excellent. The tech got a very strong signal that those idiots never got, rewired my apartment, and just cleaned up everything in general. He took about an hour, was very friendly, and I never had trouble again. I wish I remember the name of the company (it was something like Sky Dish or Sky Direct, I found them in the phone book) but they were excellent and I guess you get what you pay for. Anyway after a year or so I had to move and coudlnt’ take the dish with me so I gladly gave it to my brother who made good use of it. So after I moved once again, I now had line of sight and wanted to get DTV again and this is my second experience

Even though it had been awhile I was absolutely dreading this new install and I had no idea what I was in for. It took 8 separate techs to come out and it was actually a non Mastech technician who finally got it done. The first installer showed up, pulled out his compass, and said you can’t get DTV because you don’t have line of sight. This was total bs because I know I had line of sight and there were 4 or 5 apartments below and above me who all had dishes. This guy was simply was bs’ing me and he just didn’t want to do the install. He told me he wasn’t gonna do the install because it was a waste of time. After a few minutes I realized he just didn’t want to do the install so I said ok and asked him to leave. The second tech showed up, said he couldn’t mount the dish to the balcony railing because it wouldn’t work. Once again there were 4 or 5 people in other apartments who had dishes mounted to their railings, one person even had that much 3LNB dish so I knew it was possible. This guy didn’t want to do it either and just left. The third tech showed up with a few standard receivers missing one Tivo box which I was supposed to have installed. He said he would go get a Tivo box and come back….guess what he never showed up. The fourth tech came out and said he didn’t have enuf wiring and had to go pick up some more wire…never heard from him again. The fifth tech showed up and said he had no flat cables (those flat coaxial connectors used for running wire thru windows and doors) and I couldn’t believe tis because I knew this would be required after the first install and kept calling to make sure they brought them with them. He gave me some bs about having to order some more from the wholesaler and he would need 20 bucks from me for each one, I knew this was bs. He promised me he would finish his other jobs and come to the install later that day, I never heard fro him again. The sixth installer came out and said “Oh you don’t want me to drill, then I need flat cables which I don’t have.” I almost lost it. He asked me if there was a Radio Shack in the area so he could go pick some up. I told him there was one down the street, he said he would be back in a few minutes. After an hour he called me and said they checked 3 Radio Shacks in the area and they were all out of stock. Now I feel like an idiot because later on I found out that Radio Shack doesn’t even sell these cables, at least the one near me doesn’t and this tech was probably calling me on the way to his next job. The seventh installer came, had no flat cable but said he would just drill thru the wall. I live in an apartment building where you can’t drill into the walls, he somehow convinced to just put a few small holes. But once I saw him bust out the drill I said forget and why the f..k didn’t you bring flat cables when this was the problem on my previous installs. It got very heated and I actually thought I was about to brawl with a tech righ in my home. He just wanted to walk out and at this point I was so freaking mad that I asked him to get his supervisor on the line so I could get him to send out another tech with the necessary cables. At first he refused, then he pretended to call and said the line was busy. I know this was just bs and I told him to wait while I called his office. He started to leave and I just shut my door and wouldn’t let him. I know this is pretty crazy but I was just so mad and fed up with all the abuse. Remember I haven’t even mentioned that I was sitting around for hours during each of these installs and most times they would arrive half an hour or more after the install window. Anyway, this guy kept trying to leave and we sort of got into before my brother came out and broke it up. My brother asked the tech to leave, and he gladly ran out the door. I was so f’ing mad at this point I picked up the phone to try and call the office. My brother took the phone from me and as I was yelling in the background he talked to a supervisor and explained the situation. The supervisor actally wanted to talk to me to apologize but my brother said he didn’t think that was a good idea. I told my brote to just hang up and I was going to cable. My bro somehow convinced me to give it one more try. The next day an installer came out and did the installatin flawlessly in about an hour. He wasn’t even a local tech, he had driven up from Atlanta to help do installs because there was a lack of techs or something. I explained my experience with previous installers and he said he wasn’t surprised and had heard very similar stories from other customers he had done installs for. He literally install after install where people were given just bogus explanations. But he also mentioned that a lot of the techs are just incompetent and shouldn’t be doing installs. He mentioned that some of the techs he talked to didn’t even have basic wiring experience and shouldn’t be allowed to sit there drilling holes into people’s houses. He told me that the whole bs about flat cables was just an excuse not to do the install. Later when he went back to his van to pick up some tools he took me along and showed me how he had a box full of flat cables, a bunch of standard and Tivo receivers and lots of wiring and multiswitches. He the truth is that all the previous techs just didn’t want to do the install because of the wiring involved. It made sense since it was a 4 room installation, and it would take quite a bit of wiring. But I live in an apartment where the rooms are very close together and the wiring ins’t really that bad. Especially compared to home installations where I imagine the wiring job is much more extensive. Nonetheless he explained that 4 rooms is a lot and these guys are just plain lazy. I was so happy with this tech that I actually took his number because I wanted to call DTV and give some good feedback plus I wanted him to do future upgrades. Unfortunately, he was going back to Atlanta in a few weeks and really wouldn’t be around. 

I know this has been a very long post but I wanted to include all the details and mention my whole experience. I really cannot believe how bad some of these installers are. I mean how can they have so many bad installers who just jerk people around like this. From Directv’s standpoint, I don’t understand why they have such a poor installation system in place. I mean since I love DTV I was very patient and went thru hell, but how many customers have they lost becaue of this. Consider how much tie people waste dealing with this. I really wonder if DTV has any idea how bad this problem is. I keep hearing them talking about 15 million subscribers and hw they plan to grow, I mean maybe they would have 20 million by now if they didn’t have such a lousy installation system. I just don’t get it. If I’m not mistaken they basically assign one or two installation companies to do installations for a specific geographic area, isn’t this correct. When I would call DTV to ask for a different company, they said this was the only compay that did installs in my area and they could only send out another tech from the same company. I only learned this after the third or fourth call because before that the DTV CSR’s said ok will assign a different company when they were just sending out installers from the same place. I heard the CEO or CFO of DTV speaking at I believe the Merril Lynch conference and he mentioned that they are going to improve the installation experience for customers from start to finish, I mean does this guy even have a clue? Instead of just adding more subscribers how about improving the whole installation structure and process. I mean this whole thing needs to be overhauled. 

Finally, let me say that this post is being writeen after reading several horror stories from others and I felt I must share my experience. You can tell I am still very angry and bitter about the whole process. My DTV contract is about to expire and I am seriously considering going to Comcast just so that I don’t have to go thru all this again as I move to HD. And trust me I don’t have much love for the either. Wow, do you think I might have some anger problems, “Hulk Mad, must smash things!!!

If you have read to this point, thanks and go smash something.


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

Mastec spent 40 hours at my condo trying to get the 119 satellite. They finally told me I was at the one location in the US that received a signal from the 110 and 119 at the same spot so the signals would override each other(they said something similar to this, I can't remember exactly since it was so stupid). I finally got to the point where I did it myself. The problem was a building was in the way. A 3 story building only 50 feet away. I mentioned it to them before but they wouldn't listen. I figured they knew what they were doing. I moved the dish 2 to 3 feet and solved my problem. 
If they would have just had a dish on a pole that you could move around they could have easily figured out definitively where you can get a signal. I bought a round dish for $20 and did this myself. In just a couple of minutes I was able to get a signal from all 3 locations(I still had to dig up the concrete and put new concrete in the new hole). They spent almost 40 hours and couldn't achieve that, and that was with 2 supervisors spending time trying to figure it out. It still makes my blood boil when I think about all the time I wasted on the phone and being home for them to impersonate Laurel and Hardy. And it has been almost 4 years since the debacle. 
That's why I will think about leaving DirecTv if they make me get a visit from MAstec again. If they don't give me a choice I will seriously think about leaving. I saw the install videos for the new dish. it is very involved. I really think it would be impossible for a Mastec employee to perform the install. The techs that came out to my place never even had a signal meter. Not that it stopped me from getting proper signal in a few minutes, but the MAstec people certainly couldn't after 40 hours of trying and because a 3 story building is in the way? I can't believe they are even still in business.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Haven't heard about your upgrade and how it went on 15th. What's the story ?
> 
> By the way, HAIL SKINS !!!!


Hey redskin9,

The day of my install was the day it was raining, sleeting, snowing, raining, back and forth etc.... The installer was a couple hours late. I also have a very small "line of site window". I'm trying something a little different for my pole mounted installation that screwed me up. Once he arrived we decided to re-scedule for 1/11/05. Then i got a phone call Thursday saying they had an opening for today (12-31) between 1-5. I'll post some pictures when it's done. My partner (business) was on vacation for the last 2.5 weeks as well. So i was pretty much short on time while he was gone, and of course the holidays.

Basiclly I'm trying to get this this thing mounted on what amounts to a telescoping pole. I have one pipe (2.5" diameter)in the ground about 3 feet with a 2" post slipped inside. The idea is to be able to raise or lower the the dish as needed. I have a tree across the street that I know is going to give me problem in a couple of years. It sounds cheesy, but it should be quite stable. The pipes are "schedule 80". I don't know what that means to anyone else. But, these pipes are very thick. They're fire sprinkler pipe I got from a local machine shop. I have regular 2" conduit and concrete on hand if I can't make this giration work for a "normal " install. I'll post pics when it's done. I really don't want to put the new dish on the roof or the side of the house.

Yea, my boy got there butts kicked without a doubt. It's going to be an interesting final weekend of football. Hopefully Lavar screwed you guys up. LOL........


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> They finally told me I was at the one location in the US that received a signal from the 110 and 119 at the same spot so the signals would override each other


I'm speechless.

Maybe they were thinking of the Bermuda Triangle. Or that crossing proton streams thing from Ghostbusters.

A stunning bit of deductive logic indeed.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

*mya23rd,*

WOW.... I feel for ya. You should call customer retention and give them the low down. Between this and other forums I've read there are alot of people that seem to call and and ***** about small things until they get something for free. But you certainly have legitimate complaints. DTV will probably offer some free programming and credits on your account if it helps ease the pain.

I've been w/ DTV for 10 years. Granted the customer service piece can be frustrating, FWIW, they're friendly and all of my experiences have been O.K. A little frustrating, but again no complaints.

When I scheduled my install they said it was MASTEC as well. From what I can tell they then sub cointracted with a company from Winchester VA. called Advanced Technologies. My install has not occurred yet (1-12-06). I have spoke with them a number of times to make sure they bring the new 6x8 switch I need.

I don't need any cable run and my pole is already in the ground. It should be straight forward. We shall see. I've installed all cable and several dishes between the two homes I have lived in. I'm only allowing DTV to do it because I'm getting it done for "free". If it wasn't for free I assure you I would have bought the equipment and done it myself. Yea, it's a little more involved but that's what makes it fun.

Good luck.


----------



## WMSDSS (Mar 28, 2003)

Advanced Tech did my phaseIII install couple years back from Winchester Va., they were good. You should not have any problems. I thought they were going to do my 5lnb install 12/22/05 but the other installer (1) SATUSA was just fine. I changed out the multiswitch that he brought 6x8 zinwell. He did mention that most techs were afraid of this install. Less than an hour on my roof.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Mastec spent 40 hours at my condo trying to get the 119 satellite. They finally told me I was at the one location in the US that received a signal from the 110 and 119 at the same spot so the signals would override each other(they said something similar to this, I can't remember exactly since it was so stupid). I finally got to the point where I did it myself. The problem was a building was in the way. A 3 story building only 50 feet away. I mentioned it to them before but they wouldn't listen. I figured they knew what they were doing. I moved the dish 2 to 3 feet and solved my problem.
> If they would have just had a dish on a pole that you could move around they could have easily figured out definitively where you can get a signal. I bought a round dish for $20 and did this myself. In just a couple of minutes I was able to get a signal from all 3 locations(I still had to dig up the concrete and put new concrete in the new hole). They spent almost 40 hours and couldn't achieve that, and that was with 2 supervisors spending time trying to figure it out. It still makes my blood boil when I think about all the time I wasted on the phone and being home for them to impersonate Laurel and Hardy. And it has been almost 4 years since the debacle.
> That's why I will think about leaving DirecTv if they make me get a visit from MAstec again. If they don't give me a choice I will seriously think about leaving. I saw the install videos for the new dish. it is very involved. I really think it would be impossible for a Mastec employee to perform the install. The techs that came out to my place never even had a signal meter. Not that it stopped me from getting proper signal in a few minutes, but the MAstec people certainly couldn't after 40 hours of trying and because a 3 story building is in the way? I can't believe they are even still in business.


Isn't it absolutely astonishing how bad their installers are. I can't believe they just didn't move the dish a few feet, I mean that is just basic stuff. They will basically hire anyone to do installs and I don't think they even have a screening process. As I mentioned in my earlier post, the person finally got my dish working was a non Mastec guy, there people couldn't even do it. This tech was great and I couldn't understand why they didn't hire more guys like him. In my presence he actually called the office and spoke to a supervisor. I overheard him saying "How can you run your business like this, and treat your customers like this?" He went on sort of lecturing the supervisor on his poor level of service. After that we got to talking and he mentioned that its really DTV's fault, which I absolutely agree with. He entioned how there was very little competition for installers and these people are assigned for this area. They don't care if customers are happy or not, they still get paid. He said that DTV makes it almost impossible for good new and much better installers to start doing installs. He mentioned that they have all these ridiculous requirements that make it very difficult.

Honestly, at first I was thinking about giving them just one shot, just one shot to get it right and if they gave me any trouble I would close my account. But now I don't think I want to do that because it is almost certain that they will mess it up and it will just be a big headache. I mean I have seen what is required for the new dish and there is no way their installers can do it. They can hardly install the normal dish. I mean I have no love for Comcast, but there are very few issues with installation. Granted it is much easier to just run wire inside a a home and plug in some boxes, but their techs and overall installation process is far better. I can call Comcast today and have them come cnnect it the next day.

I don't know if DTV will guarantee another company for the installation. I wouldn't be surprised if they gave you some bs and said they assign a different company when in fact you would just be getting the same people. This whole thin is so frustrating.


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

I've had issues with Comcast installers also. Not as bad as Mastec but still bad enough that I don't want them touching my wiring anymore. The last time they did I had to reterminate all the connections the Comcast tech messed with to get my signal back to what it should be. And I've talked to several people that had Comcast hook them up for HD only to find out later that the Comcast tech only hooked up a composite cable or hooked up component when they should have used HDMI or only sent 480P instead of 720P or 1080i. I think it's a crap shoot, but again I've never seen anything as bad as Mastec. It's been 4 years and I still get extremely pissed when I think about it.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I've had issues with Comcast installers also. Not as bad as Mastec but still bad enough that I don't want them touching my wiring anymore. The last time they did I had to reterminate all the connections the Comcast tech messed with to get my signal back to what it should be. And I've talked to several people that had Comcast hook them up for HD only to find out later that the Comcast tech only hooked up a composite cable or hooked up component when they should have used HDMI or only sent 480P instead of 720P or 1080i. I think it's a crap shoot, but again I've never seen anything as bad as Mastec. It's been 4 years and I still get extremely pissed when I think about it.


Yeah the Comcast techs are not that great either. I have dealt with them quite a bit as well and they are pretty incompetent. But they are no where near as bad as Mastec. Comcast techs usually show up within the window which is not the case for Mastec techs. The Comcast techs are very local whereas the Sat techs can be very far away. The Comcast techs hardly ever do the job right especially when it comes to wiring. You have to really watch them when they are wiring because they will take shortcuts and do a pretty crappy wiring job. The most frustrating thing with Comcast techs is how likely they are to not try to improve on poor picture quality. I remember when I first got Comcast how many times it took me to get a tech out to my home who would really try to improve picture quality. Some of my channels looked so bad they were just unwatchable and they would say something like "Oh no one gets good PQ on this channel or there's nothing you can do about it" When I would press them they would just unscrew and screw in the coaxial or make sure the connections to the splitter are tight. As if I couldn't do that. It finally took a non Comcast tech to come out, reduce the number of splitters, put in better ones, redo some of the wiring and my pq improved by about 30 or 40 percent. It wasn't perfect but it was dramatically better and it took a non Comcast tech to get it all fixed.

Comcast really needs to do something about this issue, poor picture quality. I mean come on if they are gonna charge as much as they do then get it right. Isn't clear pq supposed to be an advantage over an OTA. I really thought that poor pq was just around my area but apparently many customers of different cable companys have this issue. I understand that may of the cables are moving to all digital but it's fairly limited and only available in some markets. Poor PQ is probably the main reason I am staying away from cable. Right now I have DirecTV and love the service and love my Tivo and I never thought I would give it up. But as I am trying to move to HD, DTV is just asking for too much to upgrade and cable's no up front cost is very attractie right now. I would give up my DTV, Tivo, and all that if I could just get a decent picture on cable.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Once he arrived we decided to re-scedule for 1/11/05. Then i got a phone call Thursday saying they had an opening for today (12-31) between 1-5.
> 
> Yea, my boy got there butts kicked without a doubt. It's going to be an interesting final weekend of football. Hopefully Lavar screwed you guys up. LOL........


 Hope that they showed up as planned. From reading other posts I'm getting concerned about my scheduled upgrade on 1/7. Maybe I was just lucky the first time when I had my system installed and got a very competent tech.I've got a friend who was scheduled for his upgrade on 1/2. He called the week before to make sure everything was still go and found out that his date had been cancelled on 12/28.When he pressed them it was explained as "a computer glitch". They rescheduled him for 1/3 between 8 to 12 which he may or may not be there due to a bussiness obligation which will keep him from getting home before 9:30 am but he is taking the chance they will slide him to the later end(talked to the tech directly).

As far as your mounting method with the extended pole I think that you will have trouble with swaying under wind load unless it is guide wired to prevent this.There are issues with a standard pole mount if it is not set securely. Also raising or lowering will affect the precise alignment required.Good luck and keep all of us informed.

HAIL SKINS !!!! Off to the playoffs for the 1st time since 1999 !!!!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Hope that they showed up as planned. From reading other posts I'm getting concerned about my scheduled upgrade on 1/7. Maybe I was just lucky the first time when I had my system installed and got a very competent tech.I've got a friend who was scheduled for his upgrade on 1/2. He called the week before to make sure everything was still go and found out that his date had been cancelled on 12/28.When he pressed them it was explained as "a computer glitch". They rescheduled him for 1/3 between 8 to 12 which he may or may not be there due to a bussiness obligation which will keep him from getting home before 9:30 am but he is taking the chance they will slide him to the later end(talked to the tech directly).
> 
> As far as your mounting method with the extended pole I think that you will have trouble with swaying under wind load unless it is guide wired to prevent this.There are issues with a standard pole mount if it is not set securely. Also raising or lowering will affect the precise alignment required.Good luck and keep all of us informed.
> 
> HAIL SKINS !!!! Off to the playoffs for the 1st time since 1999 !!!!


They didn't show up. I called aroung 9:00 Sat A.M. to check and was told the truck didn't show up w/ the dishes (Fri. the 30th). So my appointment was for the 11th, they call w/ a cancellation and schedule me for the 31st. Now I get bumped back to the 13th as the next available date. When i had them on the phone and of course (politley) said I'm getting screwed out 2 days. I called Monday and they said the truck did show up in the A.M. but no earlier open dates. I started on the 11th, within 1 day, I lost 2. They said he would really "try to squeeze me in sooner." If this wasn't so comical, I'd probably be pissed.

If you folks are wondering why I'm not bursting a vain over this it's because I already have a 3-lnb and an hr10-250 w/HD package and I get local HD w/ Cox cable. It was cheaper to get basic cable and internet than just the internet. Also, my upgrade is free.

My telescoping pole idea. Yea, it sounds stupid, but this pipe I'm using is not your standard flimsy(spelling?)conduit type pipe. It's much thicker than that(it's fire sprinkler pipe). I'll post pictures. It's a pretty tight fit. You know how you have an idea and you just don't know if it's going to work unitl you try it out. Well, this is it. If i need any type of wire rigging, it won't work and I won't do it. Also picture your standard house, now put a 15x8 front porch on it. The location is tucked close to the corner where the porch meets the house. It should be well protected Again, I'll post pictures this week. I am prepared though. I have a bag of concrete and your standard 2" pipe lying right there and waiting if it doesn't work out. It should. I only need the dish mounted, pointed, and the H20 activated, no cabling. I just wanted the damn thing mounted. I couldn't convince the 1st guy that came out to leave the base of the dish behind so I could mess with it.

I'd buy the dish myself, but I refuse to do that after just installing the 3-LNB, hr10-250 and 5x8 switch myself this past 02/05.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> As far as your mounting method with the extended pole I think that you will have trouble with swaying under wind load unless it is guide wired to prevent this.There are issues with a standard pole mount if it is not set securely. Also raising or lowering will affect the precise alignment required.Good luck and keep all of us informed.


Forgot to mention in an earlier post. I'm only looking to raise this maybe 2-3 feet over the next few years. I'm just trying to give myself a little bit of wiggle room as my neighbors trees accross the street grow (thery gave me a liitle bit of heartbutrn this past spring-leaves). When it's at it's hightest point it's only about six feet high. I'm hoping to start out at about 4 feet. My wife has been very good over the years about "playing with all these toys" as she calls it. So I'm hoping to have the dish sit behind some bushes about four feet high. Real discrete. And over the next several years slowly raise as needed without t being terribly noticed. Outside of that, up on the roof it goes. I just really don't want to do that. Not to sound special or anything like that, but I installed the 3-LNB with relatively no problems, as far as pointing and locking in a strong signal. Again, neigbors trees gave me more problems than the dish itself. I know the 5-LNB is more involved of course. I'll mark the scratch reference points before I raise it. Pushcomes to shove, I'll just spend the 120.00 on the signal meter and be done with it. Beside, it's not rocket science. Well, maybe getting the satellite up is.

Like I said in the earlier post. This willeither work right out of the gate or it won't. I've already got second hole ready with a bag a concrete and standard 2' pipe on standby.

Here are a few pics. I'll take better, clearer, higher res pictures this weekend. I wasn't sure what the size limitation was for the site.

P.S. Please be gentle with any of you responses.


----------



## signal34 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, tomorrow's my D-Day with Mastec. Hopefully everything will go well. I called TWICE to make sure they had everything in stock and ready to install (ie 5 lnb dish and 6x8 multiswitch). They assured me everything was a go.

I'll post my install experience with them and some photos as soon as I can. Hopefully mine won't be a horror story like some of the other Mastec installs. My shotgun and rocking chair are polished just in case, though!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, I go my installed moved up a whole four days. From the 13th to the 9th.


----------



## signal34 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, I had my install with Mastec and I have to admit...it went great. The tech (Jorge) arrived at about 1:45. I met him at his work van to ensure he had everything (dish, 6x8) which he did. He said that I was his seventh install today, third 5-lnb. He admitted he didn't have the new signal meter (his boss only bought one and he shared it amongst the other techs) so I was a bit skeptical whether he could find a strong signal. But after reading this and so many other sites about the new installs, I asked him various questions (quizzed him) and he rattled the answers off without skipping a beat.

He shimmied up on the roof and had the dish installed in 30 minutes. I took the time to help him out by installing the new 6x8 and receiver. We would have been up and running withing the hour, but I accidentally hooked up the OTA cable in the SAT IN, and vice versa. :sure: Once we figured that out (after changing multiswitches and LNBs) he had an 85-90 signal on all sats...remember, that's WITHOUT the signal meter.

The last hassle was D* was having problems adding the new receiver, so that took another 25-30 minutes. If it weren't for the cable mishap and the problem adding the receiver, I would have to say the whole install would have been 1 hour.

The only question I have: He said I don't need the monopole installed on the roof since the dish was installed in a stud. Should I call back and have someone install it? I hadn't seen anything definitive on whether it should be installed or not.

____________________

This receiver is great. My wife was not thrilled with having to go through the hassle of new equipment, but even she said "Wow...the picture looks ten times better." The pq is awesome, I now get over 25 OTA channels (opposed to 7 with my HTL-HD) since its more sensitive, and I can put up with the slow guide. I don't use many of the advanced features so many of the quirks others have issues about aren't a problem for me.

The remote is another issue though. It's clunky, bottom heavy, the buttons aren't laid out well, and I can't believe its not backlit! I'll have to look for another solution.

____________________

So to sum up, my install with Mastec was great, the receiver is definitely worth it (everything was free anyway), and if someone would be kind enough to answer the monopole question, I'd appreciate any comments.


PS -- no photos like promised since there's nothing spectacular about the roof mount.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations. 
Kind of funny about the signal meter, aren't those things only about 120.00
Supposedly, if it's mounted properly with the right lag bolts it's supposed to be sufficient. However, I have never roof mounted any of my dishes, so my opinions on that are pretty much useless.

Get a Harmony 880 remote, they're pretty slick. Expensive, but IMHO worth it.


----------



## WMSDSS (Mar 28, 2003)

I have roof mount without mono pole. No problems forseen as existing install was roof mount. Neighbor has roof mount also!!


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Signal34......
My AT9 was installed without the monopoles; they had been ordered, but didn't arrive until 2 days after the install.....The installers said they used 6 carriage bolts directly into a 2X6 stud, and that should be sufficient. They DID say if I felt more comfortable, they'd come back and put the monopoles in (for a nominal fee, of course.... )


----------



## signal34 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.  I'll mull it over a little bit and see which side the coin drops for both the monopoles and the remote.


----------



## hamltnh (Jan 8, 2006)

I had my new 5 LNB dish installed a week ago today. The tech. recommended a mononpole, so I agreed. He dug a hole 3ft deep and set the pole with 1 bag of concrete--I suggested 2 bags, but he declined and said 1 was enough. For the next several days the wind blew and the dish moved around a bit. Called the tech. back and he said it would firm up in a few days when the concrete set. Waited a couple of more days and things were still moving around, so I went to Home Depot, got some half-inch copper water pipe, a pipe collar, etc. and fasioned a couple of struts to attach to the house together together with the collar. Now I've got an installation that doesn't move!!

This is the 1st time I've had a DirecTV tech out to do anything--I've had service since the beginning and always did the antenna installation/pointing, cabling, etc. myself. If I could have installed this antenna myself without paying any $'s I would have. The tech I had was knowledgeable, but so overwhelmed with appts. that he just didn't have the time to do the job correctly. He didn't even bother to go through the precision alignment routine for the dish (as described in the antenna's instructions)--I asked him why not and he said "it's not necessary". He just hooked his meter up and did the rough Az, El, Tilt alignment and called it close enough.

The tech. said he was from NC and was called up to Northern VA. to handle the overflow with all the upgrades. He said in NC, it was against most of the local building codes to mount this new dish to the roof/wall--all the installs he's done down there have been monopoles. I asked him what he got paid for one of the 5 LNB installs and he said $27 each!!!--unbelievable.

Here's a couple of pics. of my pole mount after I added the extra support/bracing--comments?


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

Update to 1/7 install.   

MASTEC showed up at 9:30 am. Subcontractor with van and ladder rack/ladder , no D* logo but not a rust bucket.
Proceeded to swap out dish after "eyeballing" for reception. Preassembled new 5 LNB dish at his van and attempted to install on existing pole mount that the 3 LNB had been on. Surprise !!! The new dish requires a larger diameter pole. The tech tried wrapping the pole with a couple of rounds of electrical tape to build it out , which I knew wouldn't and didn't work. Stand back and scratch his head.

Next attempt was to U-bolt a roof mount to the existing pole. Looked like this might work until he mounted the new dish to it. Pole visably swayed with light touch, let alone any wind. Pointed out to tech that this probably occured while he was trying to hammer the U-bolts over the pole to go thru the roof mount(they were a hair too small) and broke it free of the concrete it was set in (obviously not done well by E* installation before D* but ok for smaller dish). His solution was to try and stomp on ground to compact around the pole. Then tried to hammer a couple of rocks around base of pole to sturdy it. I pointed out that this was not going to work at all. His response was " new dish more heavy" ( this was the beginning of the trouble with communication between us). I pointed out that I had made multiple calls to Advanced Technologies and the MASTEC local dispatch to indicate that I had a pole mount and wanted the same for the upgrade so they could have material on hand when they arrived. Even pointed out that his work order indicated pole mount. "Yes" was his reply.

"Home Depot no have bigger pole" was the next thing out of his mouth. I got a tape measure and checked the required diameter and found it to be 2 inches. At this time I was beginning to steam. After going back and forth over this issue he agreed to "get pole and come back" , then began to reinstall my original 3 LNB back on the wobbly pole he had broken loose (meaning SEE YA !!!). This was when I lost it and told him there was no way in HELL he was leaving me like this, so I called MASTEC who informed me that I would have to speak to this techs supervisor to resolve any complaints I had. All during my call the tech was frantically talking to his super in Spanish (I have no idea what was said but got the general gist, and it appeared that he was going to pack up). The supers response to me was "new dish more heavy" and "need bigger pole". I can see why he was selected as management material.

I told the super to tell his tech to install the new dish on a nearby 4x4 fence post and activate the new H20 before he left, which was done. Tech throws meter on new dish and gets signal in a minute or so and locks everything down. Didn't look as complicated as what the instructional videos and everyones postings made it out to be.

Now comes the good part !!!!

Later that night I lost my local HD feeds around 9 :30 pm. No clue as to the cause but they came back on Sunday morning when I checked them out. Thought that maybe something to do with new rcvr and software upgrades. Then I lost them again around 7 pm Sunday night (maybe the H20 doesn't like nightime). Went thru diagnostics and discovered 0 signal levels on 103 Sat and many low (40-50) range on many other transponders on multiple SATS. Talk to tier 2 Tech support at D* and they tell what I suspect and that levels are way too low and will need to schedule a service call to align the dish properly. Scheduled for 1/11 am.

Contacted MASTEC this morning to tell my sad story and register complaints. Informed them, that under no circumstances to send the same tech as last time. Also requested that they schedule me on the early (8 am) side of the time slot to minimize the time that I must now take off from work because of the quality job that was done on 1/7. I am told it will be done. We'll see , stay tuned.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Redskin9, Sorry you had some problems. 

I hate to say it but mine when alot smoother this afternoon.

Well, he was here about 45 minutes. While he set the dish up iI replaced the older 5x8 switch with the new 6x8and setup the H20. I already had the pole set-up as alot of you guys that have been following the thread knew.

I have a few more pics withbetter res and more light. I did take one this evening , at night, that I wanted to post because in the left hand side of the pic you'll see the old 3-LNB that is literally mounted to the porch's floor (w/base). On the right hand side you'll see the new. I haven't had a lot of time to look things over closely or finish dressing the cables (I'll do that this weekend). But what i noticed is the two dishes don't seem to be pointing or titled exactly the same way. You may not be able to tell from the picture, but there is some noticeable difference. I seem to have strong signals, so Ill just wait and see.

I posted a couple of other pics as well. One shows the bottom of the pole where I can remove the bolt and raise the whole dish as or when needed (Yea I know, gotta be careful). Another is just showing the trees across the street that gave me the idea of wanting to be able to rasie the dish if/when needed. 

It's funny redskin9 mentioned black tape. If you notice in one of the pics I have attached, about a foot long, the "standard" 2" pipe on top of the 80 guage steel pipe. Well, the base wouldn't fit. He took it off and started to use black tape as well. I said hang on buddy, I had some real thin sheet metal that we wrapped around the top, then used a couple pieces of tape to keep it in place then put the base on. 

All is well now. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Update to 1/7 install.
> 
> MASTEC showed up at 9:30 am. Subcontractor with van and ladder rack/ladder , no D* logo but not a rust bucket.
> Proceeded to swap out dish after "eyeballing" for reception. Preassembled new 5 LNB dish at his van and attempted to install on existing pole mount that the 3 LNB had been on. Surprise !!! The new dish requires a larger diameter pole. The tech tried wrapping the pole with a couple of rounds of electrical tape to build it out , which I knew wouldn't and didn't work. Stand back and scratch his head.
> ...


Man I feel your pain and frustration. I feel so bad for you and I know how frustrated you must feel. Like many I have had very similar experiences with techs and have posted on the forum about my nightmarish experience. I can't believe how lousy the techs are and I honestly think it comes from the top down, as you mentioned in your post, the supervisors are pretty bad and this shows you how poorly they manage things. Honestly, I don't think there is anything that can be done about it, and you pretty much have to put up with it if you want DTV. Mastec surely is not gonna do anything about it, they have been like this for years and DirecTV isn't doing anything about it. I don't think enuf people compalin about it, once their service is finally working. I assume people must complain but maybe not enuf or maybe DTV just doens't give a crap.

It sucks that we live in area where installers are so horrible. I'm sure in other parts of the country people have much better experiences. I'm sure in our area there are a few good installers, but most of them are pretty bad. I think the only way to get a smooth installation is if the stars line up perfectly. Firstly, you have to have a fairly easy and straightforward installation, things have to go relatively smoothly, and most importantly you have a good installer who brings all proper equipment and is fully prepared. Thats alot of stuff that has to work out for you to have a smooth installation and in most instances none of these things are aligned. Most of the techs are just not properly trained, prepared, or even willing to do the job right. As has been noted in several other posts, they often look for a reason to just abandon the installation and have someone else do it. And now with the new 5 lnb dishes and more complicated installations, I think there are many soon to be pissed off clients.

I really want to stay with DTV but I am seriously considering leaving and going to cable. I know the installation is gonna be hell and i just don't want to ge thru with it. But I have to say you were very smart in paying attention to the tech because they will cut as many corners as possible and try to sneak away after doing a crappy installation. Then your stuck with calling up DTV, waiting on hold, rescheduling another appt, and sitting around all day only to go thru the annoying process again with another incompetent tech.

I hope things pick up for you and it all goes well, just remember to stay on them.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

hamltnh said:


> Here's a couple of pics. of my pole mount after I added the extra support/bracing--comments?


Interesting. Hopefully it will continue to work for you. My first thought was that it looked like your pole mount was 1-2 feet taller than alot of the other pics I've seen. Not being critical. I've got my own giration.

BTW. You need to remove your XMAS lights.


----------



## hamltnh (Jan 8, 2006)

Don't know about the 1-2 ft. taller--if it was too much shorter then people walking by it would disrupt the signal. Seems to me that just about any pole type mount is going to have movement at the top of the pole unless it's braced or you use wires down to the ground. I was voting for the the wall mount (the old 3 LNB antenna is directly above mounted on the corner of the garage wall as was the predecessor 18" round version), but the tech. voted for the pole mount even though it was more work. I'm still going to go through the precision alignment routine even though the tech. claimed it wasn't necessary.

Hmm yes--X-Mas lights do need to come down soon--


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

hamltnh said:


> Don't know about the 1-2 ft. taller--if it was too much shorter then people walking by it would disrupt the signal. Seems to me that just about any pole type mount is going to have movement at the top of the pole unless it's braced or you use wires down to the ground. I was voting for the the wall mount (the old 3 LNB antenna is directly above mounted on the corner of the garage wall as was the predecessor 18" round version), but the tech. voted for the pole mount even though it was more work. I'm still going to go through the precision alignment routine even though the tech. claimed it wasn't necessary.
> 
> Hmm yes--X-Mas lights do need to come down soon--


That's true about people possibly walking by. I thought about that too, I don't know if you saw my pics in the earlier posts, mine's only about four feet high. I was going more for keeping t "hidden" more than anything. My wife has been good about this, but it is noticeably bigger.

I've never wall mounted before. I think pole is better all the way around.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

update to service call 1/11/06.

Rcvd call from MASTEC tech at 8:20 saying he was on the way and would be here in 20 min. Showed up 8:35 am (good start). Inquired about what trouble was I experiencing and explained all to him (at that time I had absolutely no signal on 103 sat transponders) including many signal levels in 40-50 on other sats but no noticable reception problems. He informed me that the highest signal level that I would see with the new H20 rcvr would be around 82 %. Said that he would get tools and align dish.

His procedure was to check signal on 101 sat transponder 1. He then went to dish and asked me to go inside so he could call on his cell and have me tell him when signal was 82 %??? He tweeked until signal fell there. When I was talking to him about the issues with D* and installations he informed me that he wasn't even properly trained in the new setup. Just had been told to do such and such,didn't even have a meter for alignment procedure. When finished I now have signals at 80-90 % for 103 sat and local HD feeds. Checked other sats and transponders and levels are as high as 93 % on a couple (there goes the 82 % theory). Couple are still on the lower side 60 % but no problems noted yet.

It's amazing that D* won't sell you all the equipment and allow a self install, but will allow the companies providing their installation support to send guys out not trained and without test equipment. I have been told by them that it is to insure that the system is installed properly and eliminate the need to send someone out afterwards. Would it be so bad to have the subscriber sign a waiver and let him do it himself ? I could have done all this on my own and will in the future when I put in a new pole and relocate the dish in the spring. 

I had similar issues with E* that caused me to switch to D* I thought that it was all VIA Satellite(E* contractor) but now see it is an across the board problem. If you want to have something done right you have to do it yourself. Hopefully I won't have to depend on MASTEC ever again. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## hamltnh (Jan 8, 2006)

redskin9 said:


> update to service call 1/11/06.
> 
> Rcvd call from MASTEC tech at 8:20 saying he was on the way and would be here in 20 min. Showed up 8:35 am (good start). Inquired about what trouble was I experiencing and explained all to him (at that time I had absolutely no signal on 103 sat transponders) including many signal levels in 40-50 on other sats but no noticable reception problems. He informed me that the highest signal level that I would see with the new H20 rcvr would be around 82 %. Said that he would get tools and align dish.
> 
> ...


Same experience that I had--tech. had a meter in my case, but didn't bother with the precision alignment settings on the dish at all. Given these experineces, I see no reason why this dish is not a "self-install". I have the installation instructions for the dish and it clearly says *"Use of a DirecTV receiver as a signal meter for antenna alignment is not an acceptable method for peaking the antenna."*


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

It's my opinion that ANY installation outfit - small OR large -worth its salt should have at LEAST the minimum basic tools necessary to satisfactorily - and PROFESSIONALLY - complete a job.....regardlesss of cost. Saying, (Well...I'm just a poor Ma&Pa op....cant afford_________...." doesn't cut it!!! IF you're in business to make money and keep a solid customer base....you gotta expect to put some bling up front...or GET OUTTA the BIZ!!!!
In the case of AT9 installs....a $3500 spectrum analyzer is the IDEAL tool for the job. Yes, not everyone can afford to BUY one...but ANY reputable business SHOULD be able to successfully negotiate a lease/rental of such equipment....
Would a trucking company try to start in business without mechanic(s) with the proper tools to maintain the fleet.....??? 
(Exits soapbox, much to the pleasure of other forum participants.....)


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

hamltnh said:


> Same experience that I had--tech. had a meter in my case, but didn't bother with the precision alignment settings on the dish at all. Given these experineces, I see no reason why this dish is not a "self-install". I have the installation instructions for the dish and it clearly says *"Use of a DirecTV receiver as a signal meter for antenna alignment is not an acceptable method for peaking the antenna."*


Just finished registering a complaint with D* about the shoddy support being provided by MASTEC. Explained my concerns about training, equipment and poor service in general and not the way to start off a relationship as a new customer. I was assured that these are very valid concerns and would not be glossed over. Brought up the subject of self install and was told " but then the system would not be warranted for 90 days as it is now". DUH ??? Like I have all the time in the world to take off from work to get something corrected that shouldn't have occured in the first place ?

Everyone who experiences less than professional work from MASTEC (or any other
company providing D* support) should make it a point to register a complaint with D*. Contact Technical Support (yea I know it can be a pain to get thru the IVR system) and ask to speak to a senior tech rep. Voice your concerns and displeasure. If they don't know, then nothing will ever be done to correct the problem. I know that it sounds like a waste of time but what have you got to loose? I for one am tired of the run around.

For all those who are inclined there is a good instructional video on new 5 LNB installation and alignment at www.solidsignal.com. I plan on purchasing the Acutrac22 Pro signal meter for my own use in the future and follow the video instuctions. It has to be cheaper in the long run vice missing work or using vacation time for these idiots.
____________________________________________

" I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it anymore! "

Peter Finch in _Network_


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

redskin9 said:


> Just finished registering a complaint with D* about the shoddy support being provided by MASTEC. Explained my concerns about training, equipment and poor service in general and not the way to start off a relationship as a new customer. I was assured that these are very valid concerns and would not be glossed over. Brought up the subject of self install and was told " but then the system would not be warranted for 90 days as it is now". DUH ??? Like I have all the time in the world to take off from work to get something corrected that shouldn't have occured in the first place ?
> 
> Everyone who experiences less than professional work from MASTEC (or any other
> company providing D* support) should make it a point to register a complaint with D*. Contact Technical Support (yea I know it can be a pain to get thru the IVR system) and ask to speak to a senior tech rep. Voice your concerns and displeasure. If they don't know, then nothing will ever be done to correct the problem. I know that it sounds like a waste of time but what have you got to loose? I for one am tired of the run around.
> ...


Deep Breath......Deep Breath......Redskin9 .

I was thinking about buying one of the testers as well.

I lost SAT C - 0 Signal, 5 hours after the initial setup(Monday Eve).
Tonight I went out and checked some things. I noticed guided setup said the tilt should be 62, it was 68. All is working now. I'll probably finish "tightning" everything up this weekend.

Hope all continues to work for you.


----------



## hamltnh (Jan 8, 2006)

redskin9 said:


> Just finished registering a complaint with D* about the shoddy support being provided by MASTEC. Explained my concerns about training, equipment and poor service in general and not the way to start off a relationship as a new customer. I was assured that these are very valid concerns and would not be glossed over. Brought up the subject of self install and was told " but then the system would not be warranted for 90 days as it is now". DUH ??? Like I have all the time in the world to take off from work to get something corrected that shouldn't have occured in the first place ?
> 
> Everyone who experiences less than professional work from MASTEC (or any other
> company providing D* support) should make it a point to register a complaint with D*. Contact Technical Support (yea I know it can be a pain to get thru the IVR system) and ask to speak to a senior tech rep. Voice your concerns and displeasure. If they don't know, then nothing will ever be done to correct the problem. I know that it sounds like a waste of time but what have you got to loose? I for one am tired of the run around.
> ...


I looked at that video and it's very good--I also retrieved the instructions from the box that the new antenna came in. I also made a very, very small investment ($10) in a SF-95 Satellite Signal Finder (nothing fancy, but it works). I went through the precision alignment instructions with the SF-95 and improved my signal levels a few points (the tilt was off a couple of degrees). I too called DirecTV and complained about the quality of the install and got another $10 per month off for 6 months. As for the 90 day warranty--if you have the protection plan, the 90 day warranty is kind of pointless. I agree with you, you get a better install and less aggravation doing it yourself, and you save DirecTV $'s also.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

I guess it's a good idea to register complaints but I don't think its gonna do much. I registered complaints with DirecTV about Mastec twice, a few years ago and then again about a year ago. It made absolutely no difference and I basicallly got lip service from the CSR, who offered to take a few bucks off my bill and said the complaint would be noted. On both occasions it sounded like they were just going thru the motions. When I spoke to a tech who had come up to the area to handle some of the excess, he mentioned to me that he was really blown away by what he had seen in terms of the poor quality of the installers and their level of knowledge about the basics. This guy was excellent and did an amazing install and I asked him why he didn't start his own company and start doing installs himself? He pointed out that he had been trying for years but that DTV is not very competitive in assigning contractors and makes it very difficult for new and better companies to move in. This makes a lot of sense considering the horrendous level of service many of us have received. He also mentioned that DTV is very reluctant to re-assign contractors or dump them all together especially when they have so many installations in the pipelien-its a matter of logistics. This is pretty stupid on DTV's part because this is a pretty bad reason to continue delivering poor service, especially at the point of initial contact with customers. The fact that there is little or no competition creates absoultely no incentive for contractors to deliver good service. They know no matter what they do they won't lose the contract. This is DTV's fault, if they were much stricter and held contractors to a very high standard, none of these horror stories would be occuring. I don't think any of this will change, at least anytime soon. 

The thing that absolutely gets me is that DTV, well all these tv providers brag about how many subscribers they have and how much they will grow. Has DTV considered that they could potentially have 1 or 2 million more customers by now if they just improved the installation process. I really just don't get it, how hard is this too understand? I have heard DTV execs (even Murdoch himself) mention the very high churn rate that is eating into DTV's business. They blame high-risk customers for this and although there is some truth to it, I think they overestimate it and underestimate the impact of the poor level of service and dreadful installation process. I mean think about it, if you are about to move and you have had the unfortunate experience of a horrible DTV install, then why would you want to go thru it again. Also now that many people will be needing upgardes, why would you want to go thru the process again. I absoultely love my DTV service but now that I have to upgrade my equipment to get HD, I am seriously consdiering moving back to cable although thats not exactly the best option for me, but I'm really dreading the nightmare of another DTV install. 

Others have mentiond the issues of sself-installs and DTV's relectance to allow them. Again this makes no sense. They maintain that a tech is required to do the job right, yeah right give me a break!!! Many of the so-called installers are absolutely oblivious to the process. And how does it help when customers often have to miss work several times to sit around for several different installers to come out and try to do the job right. And this whole issue with warranty is ridiculous and just a lame excuse, why not just extend self-installers the same warranty. Why not allow customers who want to do self installs do them. Surely only a fraction of customers will choose this option but wouldn't this lessen the load on installers who often have too many appointments in a single day. Wouldn't it also allow contractors to hire better trained techs because they wouldn't need so many of them. Those who choose to do self installs can have the equipment shipped directly to them with an installation video and some detailed instructions and they could even have a tech support line to help with minor issues. Actually they could even send the equipment directly to all customers and the installers would only need a signal meter, some wiring, and tools. Too often the techs use the lack of equipment as a reason to weasle out of appointments. I mean I don't understand why they don't streamline this entire process. Boy if I could just get five minutes with the DTV execs!!!!


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry that I have been away. I decided to go ahead with the 5lnb and H20. Called D*, they actually set up an appointment for last Sun. I received a call from the installer in the morning and said he would be here 12:30 to 1. He arrived about 12:40. I told him I would switch the box while he did the dish. He finished the dish before I even had a chance to switch the box. Everything works perfectly. He didn't ask for my old box. I couldn't be happier. I wish I knew his name to be able to refer others to him.


----------



## MeadMkr (Apr 2, 2003)

After trying for the last few weeks to tweak my attic-based antenna with mediocre results I decided to take the plunge on the MPEG4 upgrade. The appointment is scheduled for 2 weeks out (first available appt). I also decided to take them up on the OTA antenna offer so for $188 I'll be getting the new dish, 
H20 and OTA antenna including installation. Considering what some of the local companies wanted just for the installation of the OTA ant. its a pretty good deal.
I'm just hoping the weather holds until the install and that things go smoothly. It gives me a 1 week buffer before the big game. 

BTW, has anybody heard of D* will be making any arrangements to offer the SuperBowl for HD subscribers without local HD ?


----------



## dewalt (Jan 23, 2006)

I need to tell some other DTV users out there about this...basically, be careful of NoVA installs...

I ordered the H20 a few weeks ago, and asked that they bring a 40ft ladder to get on the roof of my townhouse to install the new dish. When the guy came, on a Saturday, he was an hour outside the time window. He also FORGOT the ladder. He told me the guy who has it did not reply to his calls. I mean, why even come without the ladder?! I had to practically beg him to give me the H20 anyways. When setting up the H20, he was choosing the output formats. I told him to also select 720p, but he insisted that 1080i is the best cuz of number of lines. I was like, whatever I'm going to add it later. Then I asked him if he knew about the HR20 - he definitely did not. He had no idea (this was at least a week after the press release). When he was leaving, he said he would schedule when he could come back and then give me a call - he definitley did not do that. I had to proactively do it. 

So the same installer comes a week later with the ladder. In the meantime, he was *****ing to himself that he has to go up there himself (like he already didnt know that). He replaces the triple LNB dish with the new one. Now, I had 4 cables running from it going to a 4x8 multiswitch. He drops one of the wires when replacing the dish. Instead of asking for my help to see if we coudl bring this wire up (could have been very easy - attach another one to it and pull it back up), he brings a dual cable where the ends on the unused are cut off. He replaces it and leaves a coil of wire on the side of the house. I told him my HOA will scream if they see that...so I had him fix it. 

Then, while watching TV, I noticed some of my channels were not coming up. I tell him, and he proceeds to fix it. After he "fixed" it, we go back to the questionable channels, and I notice that they're back - so I was satisfied. When he left, I noticed other channels missing now. I go back to my balcony (where he attached his dual cable) and I saw a friekin' SPLITTER!!!!!! A cheap Radio Shack splitter!! He was also gone at this point, but I was fuming. I took it out and rearranged the wires, and I still couldnt get some of the channels. I took my binoculars and looked at the dish, and I noticed ANOTHER SPLITTER! 

All he had to do was replace the dish. 

I dont even care that DTV is throwing free sh!t at me - I WANT MY TV TO WORK. You cant give me free Starz if I dont get the channels. When you go to the signal meter, and it shows you the full grid of transponders for the 101 satellite, you notice all the evens are good, but the odds come at 0. 

I now have them coming back on Thursday morning.


----------



## hamltnh (Jan 8, 2006)

dewalt said:


> I need to tell some other DTV users out there about this...basically, be careful of NoVA installs...
> 
> I ordered the H20 a few weeks ago, and asked that they bring a 40ft ladder to get on the roof of my townhouse to install the new dish. When the guy came, on a Saturday, he was an hour outside the time window. He also FORGOT the ladder. He told me the guy who has it did not reply to his calls. I mean, why even come without the ladder?! I had to practically beg him to give me the H20 anyways. When setting up the H20, he was choosing the output formats. I told him to also select 720p, but he insisted that 1080i is the best cuz of number of lines. I was like, whatever I'm going to add it later. Then I asked him if he knew about the HR20 - he definitely did not. He had no idea (this was at least a week after the press release). When he was leaving, he said he would schedule when he could come back and then give me a call - he definitley did not do that. I had to proactively do it.
> 
> ...


You have to watch the techs. very carefully--I ended up doing quite a bit of work myself to get the installation exactly the way I wanted it including buying a meter and doing the precision alignment myself. You should demand a great deal in terms of programming credits. The only thing DirecTV and the installation companies understand is $'s, so call customer retention, explain in detail the techs. shoddy work/problems and get some $'s back.


----------



## dewalt (Jan 23, 2006)

I've gotten quite a bit already (free 3mo HD, free showtime/starz 6 mo). At this point, I just want it resolved, you know? I've already asked for a senior tech/installer to come out , and it looks like they've agreed. I'll even tip him a good amount (~$20) if he really does a good job. 

There are some people who actually care about the job they do (I had one of those guys before). If DTv only knew how much installers like that are appreciated, they could actually save some money.


----------



## hamltnh (Jan 8, 2006)

dewalt said:


> I've gotten quite a bit already (free 3mo HD, free showtime/starz 6 mo). At this point, I just want it resolved, you know? I've already asked for a senior tech/installer to come out , and it looks like they've agreed. I'll even tip him a good amount (~$20) if he really does a good job.
> 
> There are some people who actually care about the job they do (I had one of those guys before). If DTv only knew how much installers like that are appreciated, they could actually save some money.


It's not discussed much, but I think the problem lies with DirecTV--the tech I had said that he is paid $27 for each 5 lnb install--it took him 2 hours to do what he did and if he had done everything he should have, it probably would have taken him at least another hour--that works out to $9 to $13 per hour. The work itself is similar to what an electrician would be trained to do, but professional electricians make roughly double that rate in this area. Bottom line--DirecTV is getting exactly what they pay for--shoddy work that the customer usually ends up fixing. It won't change until they getter better trained techs with the right equipment and that won't happen with pay rates of $9 to $13 per hour.


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

MASTEC sucks!. It's been over 4 years since my problems with MASTEC and their crappy service continues. I filed complaints with DirecTV which did nothing except give me a few credits which didn't come close to compensating me for my time dealing with those incompetent A**holes from MASTEC. I will never have someone from that company near my equipment again. I will leave DirecTV before I let them near my equipment. They have no idea what they are doing when they try to install Satellite service.


----------



## dewalt (Jan 23, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> MASTEC sucks!. It's been over 4 years since my problems with MASTEC and their crappy service continues. I filed complaints with DirecTV which did nothing except give me a few credits which didn't come close to compensating me for my time dealing with those incompetent A**holes from MASTEC. I will never have someone from that company near my equipment again. I will leave DirecTV before I let them near my equipment. They have no idea what they are doing when they try to install Satellite service.


I just had a senior tech come out, and he fixed the problem. He was also pretty knowledgeable. He had this tester with him, that tests satellite signals. I asked him if all the techs have one, and he said no. Each tech has to pay for it themselves. What a stupid policy. Why wouldnt you give the newest techs something like a tester?


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

dewalt said:


> I just had a senior tech come out, and he fixed the problem. He was also pretty knowledgeable. He had this tester with him, that tests satellite signals. I asked him if all the techs have one, and he said no. Each tech has to pay for it themselves. What a stupid policy. Why wouldnt you give the newest techs something like a tester?


Was the "Senior Tech" in a D* logo van or was he a subcontractor ? I agree that all techs should be required to have some standard tools/equipment if they are going to perform installations. This is standard operating procedure in any trade.
The guy who resolved your problem was probably the "field rep" who is responsible for fixing the other guys screw ups. I hope that every time that they have to be sent out that the original guy is docked some money from his weekly invoice. Bottom line is that D* just doesn't care about the services provided in the field or they would tighten them up.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

hamltnh said:


> You have to watch the techs. very carefully--I ended up doing quite a bit of work myself to get the installation exactly the way I wanted it including buying a meter and doing the precision alignment myself. You should demand a great deal in terms of programming credits. The only thing DirecTV and the installation companies understand is $'s, so call customer retention, explain in detail the techs. shoddy work/problems and get some $'s back.


Although I know how incompetent the installers are, its always interesting to read about how stupid they are. I can't believe that guy used splitters when all he had to do was replace the dish. That is just how bad they are, even when the task is so simple, they can still manage to make things worse off then when they began.

It's absolutely pointless notifying them of equipment they must bring such as a ladder or other equipment, they will never get the message and if they did they will roll up with the equipment and be happy to say "I can't do the install" and then drive away. And consider this, which I'm sure you have, all you needed was another dish and its taking 3 different installation appointments, what a joke.

It really really really ticks me off that DTV will not address this problem. They just don't give a crap and their immediate response is to appease you by offering a few months of HBO or something insignificant like that. Give me a break. Start training your damn techs and stop wasting customers' time.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

As some of the previous posters just mentioned, DTV is really responsible for the problem. They are responsible for who they hire to do their installs. I’m sure they pay them nothing for installs but that doesn’t mean they can’t hire better contractors. They just don’t care. 

The thing that I don’t get is why they keep *****ing about their churn rate being so high. I wonder why. Can’t they make the connection. They blame it on bad and high risk customers, and although that is definitely part of the problem, its not the only part of it. Consider how many customers have had horrible installation experiences; techs that don’t show up, improperly install dish, bad wiring, and the list goes on and on. Consider just in the DC area from all these posts, and now apply that to the rest of the country where I have read very similar posts from almost every state. If you are a DirecTV customer and you have had the unfortunate experience of a horrible install, what are you going to think when he need an upgrade or some repairs or just move to another location. Does DTV really expect you to call them up and have them send out a tech, yeah right! Those painful installation experiences aren’t soon forgotten. I mean its been almost 5 years since my first horrible install and I’m still pissed about it. Now that I want to upgrade to get HD I’m very anxious about having them do the upgrade. I wouldn’t let those Mastec installers even get near my installation. Even though all I need is the new 5 lnb, they are not getting anywhere near my setup. I’m still trying to figure out what to do. Its basically either pay for a professional to come do the install which will cost me another few hundred bucks or just go to Comcast. One things for sure, no DTV installer is getting near my setup.


----------



## Oskee I (Feb 2, 2005)

MeadMkr said:


> After trying for the last few weeks to tweak my attic-based antenna with mediocre results I decided to take the plunge on the MPEG4 upgrade. The appointment is scheduled for 2 weeks out (first available appt). I also decided to take them up on the OTA antenna offer so for $188 I'll be getting the new dish,
> H20 and OTA antenna including installation. Considering what some of the local companies wanted just for the installation of the OTA ant. its a pretty good deal.
> I'm just hoping the weather holds until the install and that things go smoothly. It gives me a 1 week buffer before the big game.
> 
> BTW, has anybody heard of D* will be making any arrangements to offer the SuperBowl for HD subscribers without local HD ?


DTV set me up with one of the OTA Antenna's and they suck! It is a plastic UFO looking thing and the installer let me know that he'd put it up, but it really wouldn't do much and looking at the thing, it looks cheap. Maybe they just sent me a cheap one and you'll get a better one, but I put the thing in my closet with a 3LNB that DTV send me that I never needed.


----------



## MeadMkr (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, the installer showed up about 2 hours after the initial window they gave but to his credit he did call about 11am (my window was 8-12). No markings on the truck and in talking with him he was a 'subcontractor'. He was upfront with me about the 'piece of crap' that they send for the OTA and we decided not to waste either of our time nor my money so cudo's to him. He had the all gear and was pretty thorough with the install (he really only had to mount the new dish and connect it as it was an upgrade). I gotta get used to the new, slower guide but I have to say that the DC upres looks much, much better than my older Hughes. 

So far so good....


----------



## dewalt (Jan 23, 2006)

redskin9 said:


> Was the "Senior Tech" in a D* logo van or was he a subcontractor ? I agree that all techs should be required to have some standard tools/equipment if they are going to perform installations. This is standard operating procedure in any trade.
> The guy who resolved your problem was probably the "field rep" who is responsible for fixing the other guys screw ups. I hope that every time that they have to be sent out that the original guy is docked some money from his weekly invoice. Bottom line is that D* just doesn't care about the services provided in the field or they would tighten them up.


The guy was pretty cool. He was in a DTV logo'd van that says "Authorized Installer" on it.

On another note - when I was walking home from work the other day, I noticed something on my roof. Note that it requires a 40-ft ladder to get up there...I noticed that the other dish is STILL UP THERE! How incompetent can you be?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

dewalt said:


> On another note - when I was walking home from work the other day, I noticed something on my roof. Note that it requires a 40-ft ladder to get up there...I noticed that the other dish is STILL UP THERE! How incompetent can you be?


It sounds like you should happy he did leave it up. Who knows how many would have been left behind to leak water into your roof.


----------



## Rob Grim (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a few questions for you guys. I live in the Fredericksburg, Virginia area and was just curious when you call Directv what exactly do you ask for. I'm interested in getting a H20 receiver and 5 LNB dish but until now, I knew nothing about these new setups. I've been with Directv for some 10 years or more and Directv website says nothing about it. Roughly how much out of pocket does it cost for this new setup? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HD Man (Jan 31, 2006)

Rob Grim said:


> I have a few questions for you guys. I live in the Fredericksburg, Virginia area and was just curious when you call Directv what exactly do you ask for. I'm interested in getting a H20 receiver and 5 LNB dish but until now, I knew nothing about these new setups. I've been with Directv for some 10 years or more and Directv website says nothing about it. Roughly how much out of pocket does it cost for this new setup? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


I have been a DTV subscriber for a long time as well, and I had just called the main number last week to ask about getting the 5LNB set-up. I was offered a free 5LNB installation along with a H20 HD receiver to replace one of my older HD receivers, all for no charge. What a deal!! No rebates, etc. It was explained you have to get the H20 in order to get this deal, but free is my favorite type of upgrade. An when the new HD Tivo is available, I will be ready to upgrade on my schedule, but so far, OTA HD is working sufficiently.

The installation is scheduled for this Sat.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Rob Grim said:


> I have a few questions for you guys. I live in the Fredericksburg, Virginia area and was just curious when you call Directv what exactly do you ask for. I'm interested in getting a H20 receiver and 5 LNB dish but until now, I knew nothing about these new setups. I've been with Directv for some 10 years or more and Directv website says nothing about it. Roughly how much out of pocket does it cost for this new setup? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hello,

I believe the unofficial rule is that if you are an existing HD customer the H20, 5-LNB, Zinwell Multi-Swithc(if needed), and installation are for free. If any cable runs are needed I'm sure that would be extra. Also, it requires a 2-year commitment.

If your not an existing HD subscriber alot of people have been paying $99.00, which still isn't bad. Hey, if your nice, they've been known to throw in 3-months HD Showtime or some other small perks. They've always been fair to me.

If you call and get yourself setup, post back here and let us know. Many of us can give you some tips on things to check up on with the installers, what to expect, etc. Your gonna hear some horror stories from alot of people about the subs D* uses for these installations. I felt comfortable with mine, but others cannot say the same. Most of us here did alot of prep work prior to the installation. Like having the post already set in concrete and all cabling in place.

Make sure your existing cable is RG6 and preferably with all copper center conductor.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

HD Man said:


> I have been a DTV subscriber for a long time as well, and I had just called the main number last week to ask about getting the 5LNB set-up. I was offered a free 5LNB installation along with a H20 HD receiver to replace one of my older HD receivers, all for no charge. What a deal!! No rebates, etc. It was explained you have to get the H20 in order to get this deal, but free is my favorite type of upgrade. An when the new HD Tivo is available, I will be ready to upgrade on my schedule, but so far, OTA HD is working sufficiently.
> 
> The installation is scheduled for this Sat.


It is my understanding that the new HD DVR won't be TIVO based. Check out other threads for more info.


----------



## hamltnh (Jan 8, 2006)

Rob Grim said:


> I have a few questions for you guys. I live in the Fredericksburg, Virginia area and was just curious when you call Directv what exactly do you ask for. I'm interested in getting a H20 receiver and 5 LNB dish but until now, I knew nothing about these new setups. I've been with Directv for some 10 years or more and Directv website says nothing about it. Roughly how much out of pocket does it cost for this new setup? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


In terms of getting the upgrade for $0 (or less), it helps if you have had the HD package and locals. However, they still tried (initially) to charge me $200 for the 5 LNB dish and 2 H20's (I had 2 H10's). When I mentioned that I had heard that the MPEG2 to MPEG4 conversion would be $0, the rep. quickly offered the upgrade for $0. I think they try to get out of you what they can, but if you come prepared you'll get a good deal.


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

Could anybody recommend me a reliable, knowledgable company/technician to re-align my dish in the DC area?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54338

Thanks,

Victor


----------



## theandies (Feb 8, 2006)

I've had the MPEG4 dish and the H20 for about a month now. The only problem I had with D* is I ordered the service through their internet site and the tech had all the proper equipment when he arrived but the work order stated that I did not want to receive locals on the Dish. The installation company would not let the tech install the equipment until D* gave him the OK. I had to call D* while the tech was standing in my living room and everything was going good until the D* CS said "when would you like schedule your installation?" I said NOW and the CS told me that they could not schedule it for that day :nono: I was pissed. I told the CS that they tech is right here and he said that they still couln't do it. I talked to the CSR's supervisor and she streightend everything out after an hour on the phone. There is also a $99 fee for the MPEG4 dish that she waived. Keep on them and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I wish I saw this thread earlier. I don't know what company did the installation for me, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was MASTECH ... I already filed a complaint with DirecTV. Here is my story...

February 4th, 2006 - Ordered H20, 5LNB Dish, and OTA Antenna, CSR promised that a new line would be run for the H20, so my D*Tivo which is in the same room wouldn't lose one of its lines. Installation scheduled for February 13th, 2006; 1-5pm. I told the CSR to place a request that the installer call before he arrives so I can leave work to meet him.

February 13th, 2006 - 12pm - Tech calls and says an OTA Antenna is impossible because you can't clip the OTA Antenna onto the 5LNB Dish. Says he will call when he gets close to my house. 12:30pm - Calls back and asks why I'm not home. I rush home to meet him. Tech spends 30 minutes calling D* to cancel the OTA Antenna install. Spends the next 30 mins trying to mount the 5LNB Dish onto the 3LNB Dish mast. Eventually figures out that the 5LNB dish is too heavy. Spends the next hour and a half trying to mount and then align the 5LNB dish. When he gets inside he says he must use a line from my D*Tivo for the H20 because running a 3rd line is "impossible" (that must be his favorite word). Finally finishes up at 5:30pm.

February 14th, 2006 - I call up D* to complain that the installer did not do what he was supposed to. Talk to Tier 2 Tech support and verify that the installer doesn't know what he's doing. Was told an hour and a half to align the 5LNB Dish is much too long. Schedule a new appointment with a HDTV Specialist Technician for February 18th, 2006 from 1pm-5pm.

February 18th, 2006 - Tech calls at 3:30pm to say he will be a little bit late and takes down my cell phone number so he can reach me. At *9:45pm* he calls back and says "Do you still want me to come over?" I cancelled the appointment.

February 20th, 2006 - I call to complain, get transferred around 3 times trying to explain my story. Tier 1 Support says they cannot do anything about my 2 Year Commitment which I've agreed to. Supervisor says the same thing. Finally settle for another tech appointment. On March 3rd, 2006, 1pm-5pm.

March 1st, 2006 - I call to complain because my signal keeps fading, especially on Sat 103 (HD Local) channels. Get transferred to Tier 2 Tech Support, wait on hold for 30 minutes and then the system hangs up on me!  Call back, and get to Tier 2 Tech Support. They confirm its not normal and add onto my appointment a re-alignment. They discover my tech appointment is mis-marked as a full upgrade (wtf?).

March 3rd, 2006 - Tech arrives at about 2:30pm. Says he can do everything necessary. By 4:30pm he has added the third line, installed the OTA Roof Antenna (not a ****ty clip-on antenna) and diplexed it with a non-MPEG4 line, added a grounding wire from the antenna to the ground (The original installed neglected to do this), re-wired the Satellite dish to prevent the wires from looking fugly, installed 2 posts onto the 5LNB mast so it wouldn't swing in the wind anymore (which was causing the dropouts on HD Locals), and rewired a bad socket I had in another room.

If only the 3rd appt I had was my first appointment.

I was really mad when I got a receipt in the mail saying they charged me $166 for the dish and install but I found out that it is before credits, which balances everything out to $0.00.

In the end, I'm happy but it shouldn't have been this bad.


----------

